# Kicked out!!!



## Alexsharm (Apr 12, 2010)

Hi everybody there. Egyptian police kicked me out from Sharm because staying over visa period. They didn't made any mark or anything on my passport which is gona suggest me which is my current status there...Even imigration police on the airport told me that it's not gona be any problem to come back...but last night when I have arrived in Sharm airport they sad that I can't get in to Egypt and nothing else. No time period, no any reason...nothing...they just kicked me on the next plane back home. The problem is that my whole life is in Sharm:Cry:.....can anybody tell me how to faind out CAN I and WHEN come back in Egypt. Who is the person to ask...or anything about that. Thank's in advance to everybody


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

Alexsharm said:


> Hi everybody there. Egyptian police kicked me out from Sharm because staying over visa period. They didn't made any mark or anything on my passport which is gona suggest me which is my current status there...Even imigration police on the airport told me that it's not gona be any problem to come back...but last night when I have arrived in Sharm airport they sad that I can't get in to Egypt and nothing else. No time period, no any reason...nothing...they just kicked me on the next plane back home. The problem is that my whole life is in Sharm:Cry:.....can anybody tell me how to faind out CAN I and WHEN come back in Egypt. Who is the person to ask...or anything about that. Thank's in advance to everybody


Try speaking to your embassy.
And next time you're in Sharm, try not overstaying your visa.


----------



## cutiepie (Mar 14, 2009)

Hi 

Sorry to hear about your problem , Same thing happened my (Russian) friend as I said in a previous post re visas, she was literally locked up in a cell for 2days and then deported but no stamp in her passport to note deportation and was allowed back in the following week. I think as a rule if it is in your passport it is 3 or 5yrs you are not allowed in again I could be wrong but nearly certain its 3yrs!!!!If it is not in your passport that you have been deported than I cant see how or why they stopped u?!

As Sam said next time try not to over stay ur visa people seem to assume they are above egyptian rules and regulations as a norm the rules probably arent strickled enforced but its better to b safe than sorry!!!!!

Hope it works out for u though!!!!!!


----------



## Alexsharm (Apr 12, 2010)

Sam said:


> Try speaking to your embassy.
> And next time you're in Sharm, try not overstaying your visa.


I have spoken with my aembassy but they seems don't wont to get involved in that...


----------



## Alexsharm (Apr 12, 2010)

cutiepie said:


> Hi
> 
> Sorry to hear about your problem , Same thing happened my (Russian) friend as I said in a previous post re visas, she was literally locked up in a cell for 2days and then deported but no stamp in her passport to note deportation and was allowed back in the following week. I think as a rule if it is in your passport it is 3 or 5yrs you are not allowed in again I could be wrong but nearly certain its 3yrs!!!!If it is not in your passport that you have been deported than I cant see how or why they stopped u?!
> 
> ...


 Exactly the same thing happened to me. Locked for 2 days, normal exit stamp on the passport and then...10 days latter "you are not alowed to get back in!!!" If it's for reall 3 years...then it's really scary since I have my whole life transfered there, husband...everything....I have to keep on looking for answers


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

Hi there,

I agree with Sam, try contacting your country's embassy in here and try to get help from them, or try to contact the idiots in the Egyptian embassy in your country as well.

Good luck


----------



## Alexsharm (Apr 12, 2010)

DeadGuy said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I agree with Sam, try contacting your country's embassy in here and try to get help from them, or try to contact the idiots in the Egyptian embassy in your country as well.
> 
> Good luck


Thank you all for all sigesstions. My embassy there don't wont to get involved with that and I still don't have any answers from Egyptian embassy here. Some contacts out there (wich have been working for police previosly) are telling me that police there is doing whatever they wont widout any controll and refusing to answer any unplesent questions because they know that the thing that they have done to me is clearly not legal..


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

Alexsharm said:


> Thank you all for all sigesstions. My embassy there don't wont to get involved with that and I still don't have any answers from Egyptian embassy here. Some contacts out there (wich have been working for police previosly) are telling me that police there is doing whatever they wont widout any controll and refusing to answer any unplesent questions because they know that the thing that they have done to me is clearly not legal..


Hi again,

I dunno if what they're doing by banning you in the airport is legal or not, that's why I suggested to contact the embassies, so just find out if it was legal or not first.

If it was legal then try to fix it and see what's the best way to do that.

If what they're doing is not legal then just pop in here and be loud and ask to see the big guys, don't hesitate to tell them that they got no idea what they're doing and insist on meeting their supervisors, if they said you can't meet them, then they'd be lying and they're in a trouble, so just insist on it and you will meet the supervisor whether they like it or not, and hopefully that would solve your problem in case it was not legal to ban you in here.

Good luck


----------



## cutiepie (Mar 14, 2009)

If you have a normal exit stamp ...why don't you simply fly to Cairo or Hurghada instead and get the bus down ......... and next time have a proper visa!!!


----------



## Alexsharm (Apr 12, 2010)

cutiepie said:


> If you have a normal exit stamp ...why don't you simply fly to Cairo or Hurghada instead and get the bus down ......... and next time have a proper visa!!!


Well..now it's too late because now I have canselled visa from Sharm airport which is NOT gona look nice on any airport there. If I had ANY banding stamp in my passport before or if I somebody even told me not to try to come back I wouldn't travel there at the first place before I sort out the problem. This way I found out that I have a problem when I have arrived on Sharm airport :-(


----------



## Alexsharm (Apr 12, 2010)

DeadGuy said:


> Hi again,
> 
> I dunno if what they're doing by banning you in the airport is legal or not, that's why I suggested to contact the embassies, so just find out if it was legal or not first.
> 
> ...


Oh!!! You don't know how much I would like to "pop out there" as you say, and make big mess, but unfortunatelly I have canselled visa from Sharm airport which makes my position even more dificult. Unfortunatelly embasses are not eager to deal wit the whole thing because they know that it's messy job.
Anyway...thank you for trying to help me. What I really need in this moment is a good lawer down in Egypt who could help me with this.


----------



## Maadilover (Apr 14, 2010)

Alexsharm said:


> Well..now it's too late because now I have canselled visa from Sharm airport which is NOT gona look nice on any airport there. If I had ANY banding stamp in my passport before or if I somebody even told me not to try to come back I wouldn't travel there at the first place before I sort out the problem. This way I found out that I have a problem when I have arrived on Sharm airport :-(


Hello Alex , 

there is an easy way to solve this out  issue a new passport !!!
Report a lost passport and get a new one , Then at the airport in Sharm they will not see broken visa or rejected ones and i don't believe they check a log or something


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

There is no point in contacting your own embassy... you must contact the Egyptian embassy.
However any country can refuse you entry if you do not have the correct paperwork.. no law says you have to be allowed in. 
I would not waste my money by just buying a ticket and trying to get here... do it properly go to the Egyptian embassy and apply for a visa in your home country


----------



## Alexsharm (Apr 12, 2010)

Maadilover said:


> Hello Alex ,
> 
> there is an easy way to solve this out  issue a new passport !!!
> Report a lost passport and get a new one , Then at the airport in Sharm they will not see broken visa or rejected ones and i don't believe they check a log or something


Already done that. Now I have canselled visa in NEW passport


----------



## Alexsharm (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> There is no point in contacting your own embassy... you must contact the Egyptian embassy.
> However any country can refuse you entry if you do not have the correct paperwork.. no law says you have to be allowed in.
> I would not waste my money by just buying a ticket and trying to get here... do it properly go to the Egyptian embassy and apply for a visa in your home country


I have already done that...but they just arbitrary canselled that visa in the airport in Sharm widout any explanation......


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Seems you are on the black list for some reason and until you sort that out and you can only do that through the Egyptian embassy then it seems you wont be allowed in.

Maiden


----------



## mardini (Apr 29, 2010)

Alexsharm said:


> Hi everybody there. Egyptian police kicked me out from Sharm because staying over visa period. They didn't made any mark or anything on my passport which is gona suggest me which is my current status there...Even imigration police on the airport told me that it's not gona be any problem to come back...but last night when I have arrived in Sharm airport they sad that I can't get in to Egypt and nothing else. No time period, no any reason...nothing...they just kicked me on the next plane back home. The problem is that my whole life is in Sharm:Cry:.....can anybody tell me how to faind out CAN I and WHEN come back in Egypt. Who is the person to ask...or anything about that. Thank's in advance to everybody



I hate to suggest this, but it probably has to do with the bilateral relationships between Egypt and Serbia.

Ibrahim


----------



## Alexsharm (Apr 12, 2010)

ialhabbal said:


> I hate to suggest this, but it probably has to do with the bilateral relationships between Egypt and Serbia.
> 
> Ibrahim


Thank you Ibrahim for your suggestion. That has something to do with everything because there's total mess in Egyptian administration on big scale. I just got information from my imployer that my work permit is aprofed but nobody still can't guarantee me that I can get back to Egypt I'll go tomorow to Egyptian embassy AGAIN and ask them for the advice.


----------

